# Dell Dimension 4600 Motherboard Replacement



## bigdippin (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm kinda a noob when it comes to working on the computer.  I need to know what other motherboards will work with this computer.  The current motherboard is fried.  This will be an extra computer in the bedroom to do some internet surfing.


----------



## Lax (Jun 27, 2008)

What chip is currently in the machine and is it RIMM DIMM or DDR memory?


----------



## bigdippin (Jun 27, 2008)

lax said:


> what Chip Is Currently In The Machine And Is It Rimm Dimm Or Ddr Memory?





Ddr


----------



## johnb35 (Jun 27, 2008)

You will have to go back to dell to get a replacement motherboard since your case connections probably won't connect to a regular motherboard without doing some major modding of the connections.  Only other choice would be to get a new case and power supply.


----------



## bigdippin (Jun 27, 2008)

thanks, in that case it will probably be cheaper to build a new budget computer.


----------



## porterjw (Jun 27, 2008)

Hit or miss, honestly. It varies with different parts for different models. There are some for $70 BIN on ebay, plus $10 shipping. Much cheaper than building a new system (even after the parts you could move over - HDD, Ram, CPU). Of course, *your* priorities will determine how you spend your money - are you happy with your system now, or is it worth the time/money to build another?. Keep in mind that the current Windows install is directly tied to a Dell system and it cannot be transferred over, so if you decide to buy new parts and do a budget system, you'll need an OS.


----------



## bigdippin (Jun 27, 2008)

Honestly that computer hasn't been turned on in over 2 years since the motherboard fried.


----------

